# Vitamin C and B for water retention?



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys recently was browsing a post about some guys comp prep, said he was holding some water retention, and to help this he upped his vitamin C and B! I never realized these vitamins were crucial to the storage or water? perhaps somebody could enlighten me on his and give me some further info.

Also what dose would you recomend to get some beneficial effects, as i know the packaging says 1 tab daily.

Im currently prepping for my competition in oct, so any info greatly appreciated and will rep accordingly  just wanting to get as much information as i can! learning new things everyday.


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

i heard about 6g with 6litres of water for vitamin c, not sure about vitamin b though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i take 1g vit c daily but i no pre comp people go upto 6-9g per day when water intake is very high and it acts as a slight duiretic.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I stick to 3-4 g then ram it up for the last week of a prep as Hilly said.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i might give that a go i got hamster cheeks at the moment


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah it will help but what helps the most is cleaning up your diet, lowering carbs and sodium.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Con said:


> Yeah it will help but what helps the most is cleaning up your diet, lowering carbs and sodium.


agreed that is my next move Con :beer:


----------

